# [SOLVED] Boot hangs at: switching to nouveaufb from simple

## ALEX.GT

I was used binary based distros, Recently i changed to Gentoo

After several times of kernel comple with default settings(genkernel / make defconfig), successfully booted into the desktop environment

but i found All of my Network,Audio,Bluetooth Card not working, then i found allyesconfig by google, So i deside Compile Kernel with it:

emerge linux-firmware

emerge hardened-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make allmodconfig (Will Hangs at Loading Kernel Screen, After all these steps)

So i just simply:

make allyesconfig

emerge -ea @world

Then i get:

-----------------------------------------

* Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0:

* CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_UMS: should not be set. But it is.

* CONFIG_FB_RADEON: should not be set. But it is.

* Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-8.0:

* A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

* CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

* Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.12-r1:

* ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.12-r1::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

* CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 support detected!

* Messages for package sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:

* CONFIG_IDE: should not be set. But it is.

* CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED: should not be set. But it is.

-----------------------------------------

So i changed these settings to '*****_***_****=n'

and CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048 by using:

kate ./.config

and run again:

emerge -ea @world

Reompiled kernel:

make && make modules_install

make installLast edited by ALEX.GT on Sat May 14, 2016 11:21 pm; edited 56 times in total

----------

## ALEX.GT

After reboot, Now i get:

i915 probe of ***** failed with error -17

fb: switching to nouveaufb from simple

What's the meaning? what i should do next?

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

 *ALEX.GT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i915 probe of ***** failed with error -17
> 
> fb: switching to nouveaufb from simple 
> ...

 

Without seeing your kernel config, this message is probably due to multiple framebuffer devices selected in your kernel config. What kind of videocard do you use? and what kind of driver (open source or proprietary) do you use for your videocard? From the message, I would guess, that you have activated the i915 framebuffer and the nouveau framebuffer at the same time. From the snippet next, I see, that you also have activated CONFIG_FB_RADEON, which is for ati cards and will conflict with both the intel fb and the nouveau fb.

 *ALEX.GT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0:
> 
> * CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_UMS: should not be set. But it is.
> ...

 

 *ALEX.GT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Messages for package sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:
> 
> * CONFIG_IDE: should not be set. But it is.
> ...

 

The CONFIG_IDE error is due to newer kernels try to enforce the "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" subsystem which also handles IDE devices. The subsystem "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" is depricated and should not be used. I do not know much about the CONFIG_SYSFS errors. It would be helpful, if you provide more infos about your kernel (version, and .config --> use pastebin or some similar service for the config) and your videocard.

----------

## ALEX.GT

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> What kind of videocard do you use? and what kind of driver (open source or proprietary) do you use for your videocard? 
> 
> 

 

I'm using nVidia Quadro K series, but my mainboard has an Intel HD graphic 4000 chip enabled

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  It would be helpful, if you provide more infos about your kernel (version, and .config --> use pastebin or some similar service for the config)

 

Kernel Ver: linux-4.4.8-hardened-r1

Kernel Config: http://pastebin.com/raw/DjS2W4Mm

Thank you for the reply, i Almost collapsed

----------

## ALEX.GT

How to use kernel video driver with fallback / generic mode ?, so i can boot into my HD on any pc, and then decide if install specific video driver ?

----------

## ALEX.GT

This is my grub install:

echo GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" >> /etc/portage/make.conf

emerge grub:2

grub2-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot

And i also tried:

echo '

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset i915.modeset=0 nouveau.modeset=0"

' >> /etc/default/grub

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Still not workingLast edited by ALEX.GT on Wed May 11, 2016 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvaterlaus

If you want to have a generic framebuffer, I would go with UVESAFB [1]. This one worked for me on all hardware I owned or installed gentoo on. The following

```

...

CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT=y

CONFIG_FB_IMSTT=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_FB_N411=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=y

CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES=y

CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

...

```

in your kernel config is not working, because each of the options tries to grab the framebuffer device.

Another good advice for configuring your own kernel is the kernel-seeds [2] page. It is AFAIK not maintained any more, but it teaches you, how to configure a kernel. And there are some default configs, for a lot of older kernels. You can use them for a basic config of your kernel, but you will have to review your config manually and turn on the options for your used hardware, filesystems and so on.

[1]https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb

[2]http://www.elilabs.com/~pappy/

----------

## ALEX.GT

I want a basic install with graphic desktop environment that support almost any pc / laptop (by pullout ssd/usb and insert to another) without recompile kernel video driver

How does Gentoo or other distros maks there LiveDVD supports ATI / nVidia / Intel Graphic cards same time ? What's the configuration of their kernel ?

Could someone point a direction or my mistake ?

----------

## chithanh

"make allyesconfig" will create a very big kernel and is usually a bad idea.

If you boot + chroot from Gentoo InstallCD or LiveDVD, you can try "make localyesconfig"

If you suspect that nouveau causes problems on your system, try to pass the video=nouveaufb:off kernel parameter in your boot loader.

Also make sure that CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION is enabled.

----------

## ALEX.GT

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> "make allyesconfig" will create a very big kernel and is usually a bad idea.
> 
> If you boot + chroot from Gentoo InstallCD or LiveDVD, you can try "make localyesconfig"
> 
> 

 

It seems "localyesconfig" will compile kernel only for my own computer, if i change computer(e.g. install gentoo on usb) i have to recompile kernel after hardware change

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you suspect that nouveau causes problems on your system, try to pass the video=nouveaufb:off kernel parameter in your boot loader.
> 
> Also make sure that CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION is enabled.

 

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION is already yes

kernel parameter do you mean:

echo '

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=nouveaufb:off"

' >> /etc/default/grub

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

this also no luckLast edited by ALEX.GT on Wed May 11, 2016 1:12 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## ALEX.GT

http://pasteboard.co/Qgl6CIJ.jpg

----------

## ALEX.GT

Also Not work:

echo '

#blacklist i915

blacklist nouveau

options nouveau modeset=0

' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

----------

## ALEX.GT

lsmod |grep nvidia:

nvidia               8597504  117

drm                   286720  6 i915,drm_kms_helper,nvidia

lsmod |grep i915:

i915                 1044480  0

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 i915

drm_kms_helper        106496  1 i915

drm                   286720  6 i915,drm_kms_helper,nvidia

intel_gtt              20480  1 i915

video                  24576  1 i915

button                 16384  1 i915

----------

## ALEX.GT

Why? Why? Why?   :Sad: 

----------

## chithanh

You are using the nvidia proprietary driver? This will conflict with nouveau. add "nomodeset" kernel parameter to grub.

----------

## Buffoon

This is Optimus?

----------

## ALEX.GT

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> You are using the nvidia proprietary driver? This will conflict with nouveau. add "nomodeset" kernel parameter to grub.

 

 *ALEX.GT wrote:*   

> Also Not work:
> 
> echo '
> 
> #blacklist i915
> ...

 

 *ALEX.GT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is my grub install:
> 
> echo GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" >> /etc/portage/make.conf
> ...

 

----------

## ALEX.GT

Maybe it's not good idea use make allyesconfig to compile kernel

But If i use make defconfig then there will be too many settings i have to look, so that all of my hardware work

----------

## ALEX.GT

After comparing

make allmodconfig

make defconfig

make localmodconfig

and

genkernel --menuconfig all

Exit & Save

I found that genkernel will modify many settings automaticlly

Including:

Device Drivers > N[e]twork device support > Wireless LAN

    <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N

	<M> Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support (NEW)

	<M> Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support

Device Drivers > Graphics support > Frame buffer Devices

    #VESA FrameBuffer for any Device

    [*] VESA VGA graphics support

Device Drivers > Graphics support

    <M> N[o]uveau (NVIDIA) cards

(I didn't know what exactlly genkernel do)

Problem solved

----------

